# Michigan Fall Rally



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Michigan Fall Rally: We have informally been chatting about this








Its time to act








Dates :
Sept 9 and 10
Sept 16 & 17
Sept 23 & 24 
Sept 30 & Oct 1
Oct 7 & 8
Mich parks usually turn off the water on Oct 15

Location ideas:
Hartwick Pines








full hookup sites nice forest location museum, canoeing in Grayling









Frankenmuth
$$$ full hookups Beer







Shopping and more beer







and food. May have music and dancing. Other activities: need to look into that.
Other suggestions???

Jan























Pick a date and location that works for you. We will put our heads together and hit the road for a wonderful time in the woods or Beer Garden


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Yay! A Michigan Rally









Here's hoping we can make it on a weekend everyone picks.

The 2 weekends that work for us right now are:

Sept 23& 24th
Sept30 & Oct 1

We are open to either place. According to mapquest, Hardwick is about 3 and 1/2 hours from here......we have been to Frankenmuth before (it's closer for us......Black Forest Brewery!







)

Thanks for starting the thread Jan. action


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yea! I can't do Sept. 16th & 17th but I'm free the other weekend. I have no real preference on where to go but am excited at the thought of a MI Rally. Thanks!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

We've got boy scout camping this coming weekend and mom coming in for three weeks at the end of the month, so I think the 16th-17th would be the only chance for us. That seems to be the one wekeend others CAN'T do, so I guess maybe next year.

I am thinking of some rustic trip to northern thumb or grayling-ish late in the fall though.


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

I am checking with DW on our availability. Should have an answer this evening

Our preference would by Hartwick Pines, but Frankenmuth would be fine.

Keith


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

After careful consideration (wife's "social" calendar)

We can be there any weekend except this (Sept 9 - 11) and Sept 30 - Oct 2









Of course we can't leave until the 9 year old gets out of dance action at 7PM Friday, but we're sure the bonfire will be going whenever we get to the Rally.

What camp ground(s) are available at Frankenmuth?

For Fall color - we'd prefer further North. But will be happy to join the group at either location.

Beth


----------



## HappyKamper (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep sign me up







were open Sept 30/Oct 1 & 7/8th weekend also...

I just got off the Hartwick Pines web site and they have 45 30ft sites open..

If the group wants to go to Frankenbeer







I mean muth, that's great also...

Its time for camping....again...


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Michigan26RS (Feb 23, 2005)

We too would be interested in a Michigan Outback weekend. However, we have two kids in soccer every weekend until the end of October. Once the date is set we will just see if we can make it for one night. Regarding Frankenmuth, we stayed last year at the Jellystone campground which is actually located in the city limits near Bronners. Not quite the Michigan State Park atmosphere we prefer, but it does have a nice large indoor pool. http://www.frankenmuthjellystone.com/

Todd


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds like a party to me!

We also have 2 girls in soccer and I'm coaching so it may have to be a one nighter for us. I will check with the DW tonight to see if we can and best weekend.

I would prefer Hartwick Pines, very nice park.

-Matt


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks like my plans are changing and I'll be more available than I thought. Once I get the trailer in for the shower and furnace repairs I should be good to go any weekend.

Hartwick pines looks good to me. Will give me a chance to scope out some dispersed camping possibilities in that area.

You may want to get an ORV sticker for your TV so you can hit the DNR trails if you're into that sort of thing. We did the trails in that area last summer and it's pretty cool. I've got all the trail maps if I make it.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Has anything been decided?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We, Bill and I, are looking at everyone's dates . We do wanta go







We will let you know when we are ready to reserve







our site. We will go on the weekend most Outbackers can make it. We can tell the Ranger folks that we are a group and we want to be together.

As you can guess, I put the idea of this Rally on line to see who wants to go fall camping. This will be an informal rally







. In other words we are making the plans as we go......







I would do the KISS method. Keep it simple..








Evening campfire, a few beers for those who like to







Maybe a potluck dinner..... I know I want to go canoeing.









Hartwick Pines looks like the winner for location. It's a very nice park. Bathrooms are clean and nice. They have shelters for gathering, I think they even have a fireplace in some of them.

I would like to hear and see everyone's mods, favorite campgrounds, gas prices and relax and have a low key relaxin' time







I know from your signatures that most of you have young ones. We might try to bring our grandson Andy who is almost 2 1/2 and going strong.







This weekend, let's try to nail down the plans for for the first Michigan Outbackers Fall Rally.

Doing the best we can.








Ja


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I would also be interested....sounds like fun!

Mike


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Low key relaxing time sounds like a good plan to us too Jan. I haven't been canoeing since I was a teenager and went canoeing on the AuSable.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Dari That is the plan. KISS








Will let you know what date we plan to go. Looking at the date most OUtbackers can go








I haved looked at the other Rally sites for ideas. Potluck dinner or breakfast is good. Campfire gathering with child friendly activity.
Beer for us







or tea








Canoeing is on my personal activity list








See you all later this evening.
Start packng








jan


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, I think it's often important for these things that we don't feel obligated to all do a bunch of activities together. Personally, I want to spend some time investigating the DNR trails and scoping out some dispersed camping sites.

It looks pretty much like any weekend is good for us now.

Can some of you more experienced folks answer a question though... I'm concerned about the mix of camping in a state park and hunting season. How safe is it really for the kids to be running around these parks, or the family heading off down a trail to the fishing lake, with the potential for hunters to be all around in the woods.. even with rifles if we're going up North far enough? It seems a little scary to me. Not the anti-gun psycho kind of scary, just common sense safety kind of scary.

I have really been thinking how I could get into dispersed camping if I can find a nice spot on state forest land next to a river or stream, but it seems this would be limited to spring or fall when the temps are not too high as there won't be any a/c of course.

Also, more on topic, I just looked around a little and note that each state park seems to set their own closing time... some are saying full services to the end of October, some even through November.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Whew, so no canoeing as a group thing? (not sure my kids would be into it or that I even remember how







)

Should be a great drive north for us to see the Fall leaves!









~Anissa


----------



## HappyKamper (Feb 17, 2004)

Can some of you more experienced folks answer a question though... I'm concerned about the mix of camping in a state park and hunting season. How safe is it really for the kids to be running around these parks, or the family heading off down a trail to the fishing lake, with the potential for hunters to be all around in the woods.. even with rifles if we're going up North far enough? It seems a little scary to me. Not the anti-gun psycho kind of scary, just common sense safety kind of scary.

I was up at this place last year, and I also was hunting, not to worry though, their is a map you can get at the font gate that shows you were the areas are for hunting and fishing. They are marked and far enough away from the camping area as not to be a problem.

From the web site, Outside of the old growth forest and the developed park areas, hunting is available. Signs mark the areas closed to hunting.

FYI, I will be bringing my 2 kids up their and plan on hiking the trails. I see no problems. If you are concerned with safety (which I am a big on) you can always 
Wear a hunters orange hat. My wife prefers Pink I like orangeâ€¦


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hello everyone,
It looks like Sept 30& Oct 1 are the the most popular dates. Bill has been busy doing a mod on our home this weekend, a new door and storm.







We heard natural gas may go up 71%














May have to close down this Mich house and take the Outback to Fla for the winter! sunny

Anyway, Bill will be putting our reservation in tonite. Dari,Nonny ,Boater Dan, McBeth, Cookie9933 and Morrowmd said theses dates will work for them. If you can go that's great if not we will try to organize a Spring getaway . Maybe the folks that can't make that weekend can get together.

action Bye for now.

Next step the Potluck Dinner!









Jan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Jan. Can we reserve actual sites so we're all in one area? If so, let us know as soon as Bill makes the reservation and we'll follow suit. Thanks for your efforts. I know I'm really excited and I'm sure others are, as well!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

We're talking Hartwick Pines, right? As I recall they do not offer site specific reservations. Our best bet is probably going to be to let them know when you check in - hopefully after the first person they'll be helpful in keeping the sites around them open.

Just remember I need a big site. Pull-throughs are great.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

z-family said:


> I only seen one person say they couldn't do the 23rd or 24th (happykamper) and two people say the couldn't do the 30th and 1st (us and Mcbeth) but oh well every have a great time...we will try, but not lookin good
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sorry Z family,
Maybe you can make another time. Or A New Outbacker will want to go on the date you can make it.







That was Sept 23 & 24th. Maybe MaeJae can meet up with you!
Jan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I checked the website and it says specific sites cannot be reserved at this time of the year. However, it does allow you to request specific areas, though there are no guarantees. I was thinking we could all request to be located near to each other. I'd also like a pull through since I've only towed my new OB once and had a pull through site. Jan, can you recommend an area?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

nonny said:


> I checked the website and it says specific sites cannot be reserved at this time of the year. However, it does allow you to request specific areas, though there are no guarantees. I was thinking we could all request to be located near to each other. I'd also like a pull through since I've only towed my new OB once and had a pull through site. Jan, can you recommend an area?
> [snapback]54287[/snapback]​


Hi Nonny,
I will have Bill check the map of the camp area. I think they have may pull throughs. Just call the Ranger and ask for a pull through and I'm sure they will give you a good one. I agree we should all ask to be close together. Tell Ranger your from Outbackers.com







put that on your info sheet.maybe a sticky note?








Bill is still working on the door stuff. Always more involved then then what you think







This past winter /spring He put in a gas log and built a beautful Oak Mantle and surround .Marble and all. Took awhile. Did all the trim, design, cuts.etc.
Proud of him.








Jan
PS Our 27 could use a pull through too


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

I am trying to get a 1/2 day off work and move an appt around too.....hoping to firm up the weekend in the next day or 2. Thanks for picking a weekend Jan. Hope to make it for the Fall one and can't wait to plan a Spring one too action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry that I am jumping in so late. Do you have room for another Outbacker? I live about 4 1/2hrs from Detroit so a MI rally is in the works for me depending on the weekend.

Has the weekend and park been set yet?

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Do we have an official plan? Jan are you going to make the first reservation and see what they say about keeping a group together (preferrably in an area with larger sites or pull-throughs available)?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Just left the Michigan State Parks on-line reservation website. Found that specific sites cannot be reserved for the Sept 30/Oct 1 date. Also, I talked with a person in Maryland (which is the company that the MDNR uses for reservations). I was told by that person that there are ZERO full hookup sites for the Sept 30/Oct 1 time frame. Back at the web-site, found that there are 57 "modern" campsites available. Electricity only, no water hookup, no sewer hookup. 10 minutes ago the following campsites were available: 2 through 51 with the exception of 23, plus 53,55,56, 58, 59 and 61 through 64. The following link shows the layout of the campground:

http://www.midnrreservations.com/campmaps.cfm?cid=25

The purple shaded sites are the full hookup sites that are completely full, or so I was told. Bear in mind that when reservations are made for a campsite, that we cannot reserve specific sites even though they are available. The best we can do is to request specific sites, but they cannot be guaranteed. I was told we will be given our campsite number only after we check in. Kinda sucks, IMHO.







Since in the summer season, specific campsites can be reserved. Needless to say, this is not conducive to a rally, with us possibly spread all over the CG.

Tomorrow, I will call the Hartwick Pines park office and discuss all this with a Hartwick Pines (DNR) employee, not a "reservations specialist" working for a company in Maryland. For anyone else wanting to do the same, the phone number at Hartwick Pines is 989-348-7068. Call presumably before 5 PM, or you will get the answering machine telling you to call 800-447-2757 (Maryland number).

Bill


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

This time of year heck I can go rustic... I just don't want to be trying to meet and greet across the campground.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thor said:


> Sorry that I am jumping in so late. Do you have room for another Outbacker? I live about 4 1/2hrs from Detroit so a MI rally is in the works for me depending on the weekend.
> 
> Has the weekend and park been set yet?
> 
> ...


Sept 30 & Oct 1 at Hartwick Pines State Campground in Grayling. Of course, we'd love to have you join us. Read Page 3 for the update on reservations.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thor,

We'd be happy if you can make it. That would be great! Assume you are coming from Ontario and crossing at Sarnia. If so, you would have about 200 more miles to Hartwick Pines, which is near Grayling, Michigan. Basically, the CG has almost all of its non-full-hookup sites available, per the private reservation service that works for State of Michigan (what's with that anyway?).

But I suspect that we can get our choice of campsite if we talk to the park employees directly, which is what I will be doing tomorrow.

Let's discuss this further.

Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll be waiting for your post-contact post, Bill, and will reserve once I know what to ask for. Thanks for everything!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bill

Thanks for the info. I'm about an hour east of Toronto so it looks like a good days travel. DW and I checking with or work schedule to see if we can make it a long weekend for us.

Sarnia in my opinion is an easier crossing than Detroit. The lines tend not to be as long.









Dry camping - we love it









Thor


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

We won't be able to make it





















.

Got a sales training all day Friday, soccer game Saturday and another one Sunday. I know, I gotta get my priorities straight.

Keep in mind that Oct 1st is the UM v MSU game- make sure someone takes their 52" HDTV & dish up!

Y'all have fun, maybe next spring for us!

-Matt


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I wonder if the lack of site-specific reservations for a period has to do with the hunting season. It's the only explanation I can come up with if they allow it in the summer but stop for the Fall.

BTW - Looks like my mom is in fact coming in from Victoria, so my attendance is up in the air, but still probable.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Well, we made our "reservations" via the online "reservation" service. This was after I talked to a park employee at Hartwick Pines. He confirmed that there are no full hookup sites available for Sept 30 - Oct 1. He also said that he cannot reserve specific sites, just as the website says. I explained that there will be a group of 6 or more families, known as OUTBACKERS, that will be camping Sept 30 - Oct 1 and that we want to be together as much as possible. He said to write that into the comments box (or whatever it's called) and they at Hartwick Pines will be able to accomodate that request.

We have been to Hartwick Pines and we think that sites along the perimeter in the back are the best ones. Look at my last night's post and you will be able to get a map of the CG. Sites 48 through 26 back up to the main road in, so they are not the best. We think that sites 8 to 20 are probably the best. When I made my REQUEST for site 14 every site from 2 to 20 was available, so if we do our "reserving" early, we may be given what we request. Suggest that when you make your request, you mention you are part of the OUTBACKERS rally and that you want to be given a site from 8 to 20, next to a fellow OUTBACKER. Per the ranger that I spoke with today, they should be able to do this for us.

Anyway, we are committed. We will be at Hartwick Pines from Friday Sept 30 to Sunday Oct 2 at checkout time, or thereabouts. See you there (or be square). Let us know when you make your reservations so we will know who to expect.

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here is the URL that gets you the provider of online reservations for Michigan State Parks:

http://www.midnrreservations.com/campgroun...rchcriteria.cfm

Once you get the first screen, you can work your way to the specific screen for "reserving" a campsite at Hartwick Pines. You will be "reserving" a site in the "modern" campground. Any questions, let me know.

And Thor, if you are coming, in the first screen you will see a map of Michigan. Click on Hartwick Pines (on the map, it's about an inch-and-a-half below the straits of Mackinaw).

Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I just made my reservations. I hope you arrive before I do because I don't know if I can park this baby alone. I may need some help. See you there!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Nonny we all need help sometimes. I think it's smart to ask for help parking.







Some guys never ask... I think that's what makes this web site work; everyone sharing and helping.








Glad to be able to get a Mich Rally together on short notice. Sometimes it alot more fun that way








Next the Menu for our Potluck















.
What site did you get?Our's is 14. Hardwick Pines here we come








Jan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't know. My reservation confirmation doesn't say. How do you know what you got? I just said I want to be between 8 & 20 next to an Outbacker just like Bill suggested. Have you given the menu any thought? I'm so excited. This will only be my second trip with my new Outback. Unfortunately, it sounds like I'm making it alone unless my youngest son and his wife can make it, which is not likely since they just returned to work on the 8th following two weeks off for their wedding and honeymoon! Oh well, there'll be Outbackers! Yeeha!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> We won't be able to make it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear work has got you tied up







We have a 17"lcd







who watches football when I can be canoeing







Hope we can do some Michigan Rallies next year. If Thor can make this one maybe we can do an International Rally up at the Pinery in Canada, or that Cool place he posted all the Pics in Gallery this week








Bill and I would love to go there
Jan


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Jan just thinks we have site 14, because I requested it. We'll see when we get there.

As I mentioned, I spoke with someone at Hartwick Pines this afternoon. From our conversation, I understood that when a camper puts something in the "comments" box, those comments go first to Spherix, Inc in Beltsville, Maryland. The comments are then forwarded to the park, where the staff determines who gets what.

But the person at Hartwick Pines said that we should get what we request, since there are 40-50 vacancies in the modern sites.

Bill


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Whew. I thought I did something wrong. See you at the Rally! WooHoo!!!!


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Jan & Bill,

Thankyou for all your hard work getting the rally organized. We are very disappointed that we will not be able to attend. DW has a commitment at the Church that weekend.

We wish you and all the Michigan Outbackers our best and hope you will have a great time. We will be thinking about you and look forward to reviewing any pictures that might be taken.

Hopefully we can catch up in the spring.

Keith


----------



## HappyKamper (Feb 17, 2004)

I signed up also will see you all there...

BTW I have site 14 also









Didn't know they had that many site 14's...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> I just made my reservations. I hope you arrive before I do because I don't know if I can park this baby alone. I may need some help. See you there!
> [snapback]54628[/snapback]​


Too bad we are not able to goâ€¦(FOOTBALL Homecoming)
We could have a â€œhow toâ€ â€œclassâ€ for trailer hook-up/un-hooking and
backing up/leveling at your site. LOL

Have a great time
Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I won't get it in the first lesson and there will be other opportunities for my ignorance to facilitate learning for others! One of the primary reasons I can't back it in is that I can't see. Maybe I'll have the mirrors I need by then. One can only hope.... We'll miss you!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> I'm pretty sure I won't get it in the first lesson and there will be other opportunities for my ignorance to facilitate learning for others! One of the primary reasons I can't back it in is that I can't see. Maybe I'll have the mirrors I need by then. One can only hope.... We'll miss you!
> [snapback]54850[/snapback]​


No see(sea) to itâ€¦all dry landâ€¦OMG, I sound like my Dadâ€¦LOL








Mirrors might help. No one can really â€œseeâ€, you just take your
time and check your parameters often.

Weâ€™d like to get to Hartwick Pines but if will have to wait until the football season is over. That will be Novemberâ€¦.and â€¦umâ€¦Iâ€™m not going that late in the season.







Besides, my in-laws are taking the Outback to a warmer climate for the winter months.
So I guess it will have to wait until Spring.

Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

HappyKamper said:


> I signed up also will see you all there...
> 
> BTW I have site 14 also
> 
> ...










WoW we can save money for more Beer sharing a site! Only kidding. I am a 2 can beer drinker at most







Welcome aboard. 
Anyone have any non Outbacker friends who want to join us the more the merrier. 
Jan


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> nonny said:
> 
> 
> > I just made my reservations. I hope you arrive before I do because I don't know if I can park this baby alone. I may need some help. See you there!
> ...


action Maejae I'll bring the Margarita mix for after class snack.







I think that is a great idea for spring gathering.







The way the reservation system is set up we need to start planning NOW.









Hope you have fun at the football game and Homecoming, do you get all dressed up too.







Being a senior I like regressing.























Have Fun

Jan


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, made my reservation. Wasn't given a site, but I'm taken #14!!









I'm still not positive we're coming, but probably 75% at this point.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

GREAT!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Unfortunately, we aren't gonna be able to make it.







I can't get that 1/2 day off (somebody already has it off) and that would put us up there about 9 p.m. on Friday after the drive. Our oldest dd is due to get her cast off (she broke her wrist) and I tried to move that appt around as well but to move it meant she would have to have the cast on longer









::sigh:: Hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Great! The more the merrier. Glad site 14 is a large one!!

Looks like it us (Jan & Bill), Nonny and Happy Camper in the *"For Sure" Category*, Boater Dan in the *"Registered and 75% Sure" Category* and Thor and Z Family in the *"Interested and Trying to Arrange It" Category*. Things keep shaping up. A few more and we might get to one of BBB's Macro Rally designations.

Hey all you folks with jobs, if you can't get off just call in sick.







The fact that you already asked for the day off shouldn't make the boss suspicious, will it? Just kidding. Having a job is a good thing. Don't want to jeopardize that. But, anyone who can make it, get on up there.

Good days are running out for Michigan camping. But southern Ohio and northern Kentucky have their summer ending 3-4 weeks later. So maybe we don't need to winterize until the end of October. We can have an end of October rally maybe.

Bill


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Darj said:


> that would put us up there about 9 p.m. on Friday after the drive.


Uh... am I the only one that thought that was the plan all along?









I figure I'll be doing good to make it by 9:00. So keep the light on, eh?


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm guessing it will be after 8 before I arrive.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Should have made another category. Z Family is in the *"Registered and Trying to Arrange It" Category*.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Boater Dan and Z- Family hope it works out for you to make it up to Hartwick Pines. Sorry Darj that you couldn't get the 1/2 day off . I hope the young one gets the cast off







Hope Thor can make it over the border








You know how beautiful fall camping can be. Plus it's the pre winter shake down







for any problems one finds and needs dealer work. I have DH







as our dealer super mechanic and Outback Mod-er.
Well it sounds like Saturday would be the day for our Potluck.
It can be as simple as hot dogs on a stick, potatoes in the fire, and som'mores.
Idon't have a dutch Oven ..yet. Any one have one?
I know JollyMon has some great recipes.
I'm going to throughout a few ideas, feel free to add.








Our 27RSDS came with an extra table instead of the morgue drawer.
Side dish ideas:
cheesey scalloped potatoes in a crockpot
Baked beans
Salad ideas:
Veggie:
desserts:
apple pie from Costco








Remember these are just ideas









Jan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Well it sounds like Saturday would be the day for our Potluck.
> It can be as simple as hot dogs on a stick, potatoes in the fire, and som'mores.
> Idon't have a dutch Oven ..yet. Any one have one?
> I know JollyMon has some great recipes.
> ...


I want to go, too; I want to go, too; I want to go, too!!!!









Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Mark I want to go to Texas some winter and Rally with you Guys and Gals. 
Have any good Texas Recipes?
Jan


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yahoo! See you there!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Glad you can make it.







See you Friday evening (Sept 30).

Bill


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I wish we could make it up with Nonny that weekend, but being opening weekend of bow season (the best time of year







) unfortunately we will not be able to. Got to put meat in the freezer you know! I look forward to attending a rally next year though and meeting everyone


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Maybe next year we need to have a rally / hunting trip.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I actually thought this year's Rally could be the first annual hunting/rally trip but evidently I wasn't very persuasive. We'll miss you, Grunt0311, but promise to have a good time nonetheless. Stay safe and happy hunting!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, seriously I think that would be fun next year. I used to hunt with my dad as a kid but haven't in ages. Would be nice to dust off his Belgium Browning.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Michigan Fall Rally Potluck--Anyone want to do this?
Ideas for a Satuday Potluck?
I posted some ideas last week so check the thread.
Maybe a Liquid Potluck








Kids Hot Chocolate 
Adults??? BYO


















































Really looking forward to meet some Outbackers, see the mods, hear about the TVs, price of fuel and plan a Spring Rally. sunny 
I sure hope it's nice enough to go canoeing too








Jan







Rally ON


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply.
We have been doing home mods this weekend. Storm door...WOW do I Hate to Think about Winter







DH







doing a fine work. I just cook the dinner and bring him a Cool One








I have a nice Crock Pot I could bring.
Jan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I will check with Grunt0311 and see if I have a Dutch Oven (I think that's a cast iron Dutch Oven in the cabinet)! I would like to do a Potluck, too. Unfortunately, my dear friend, who wasn't sick when we started this Rally talk, is now in the end stages of cancer. I am devoting all of my free time to being with her.  She's getting no food or IV, just a clear liquid diet, which she didn't consume/drink much of today, and ice chips. The doctor said it could be 5 days or 5 weeks. She's a tough old bird but seems to be fading fast. I'll stay on top of the posts with the help of my son. I make good baked beans and fruit salad (those are separate dishes, of course) but can't really make a commitment to anything until I know if I'll even be able to attend or will have any time to shop or prepare anything if I do. So, bear with me, MI OBers, and I'll keep you posted when I can.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

She's a wonderful lady, who doesn't complain. I hope God will be merciful and spare her any more suffering, though I'll miss her more than I can express in words. Thanks for caring.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Nonny sorry to hear about your friend. Is she getting hospice care for support?
We understand if you don't make it to the Rally. Our prayers are with you and your friend.
Jan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes, but she's in a nursing home so it's a quick visit kind of care. She's hanging in there and probably will until her heart gives out. She's a tough lady and, though her stepson and I have given her permission to go, I know she'll stay strong until she no longer has choices. She asked me to bring her something either than red jello tomorrow because that's what she's had on her tray every meal. She says she'd like peach. I made lemon and I have lime. I also have strawberry kiwi (pink) and I can buy orange but I've never seen peach. If anyone has and knows where I can get it, I'd appreciate it. I live in a small town with 3 grocery stores: Sav-a-lot, WalMart and Meijer. Thanks for caring.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Folks, it turned out my mom did come into town, and after much consideration we've decided to skip the camping outing. We haven't seen her in 2 years and it will probably be at least that long until we see her again.

I really want to hear the report on that campground though. We like to get up to that area every year and that looks like a great place.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Dan enjoy the visit with your mother. Bill lost his Dad a few weeks ago. Bill got to spend time with his dad when he was healthy and active, golfing with him and his friends.
Spend the time with her now. Have a really good time. sunny Moms like Frankenmuth. Has she been there?

We will keep you posted. Hartwick Pines is a very lovely area.

Jan sunny


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Good tip, Jan. My mom and my mother-in-law both like Frankenmuth. Sorry you can't make it this year. My mom will be 81 tomorrow and my friend, who's been like a mom to me for 23 years, is slowly fading away as we speak. Cherish the time you have with your mom while you can! Hmmmm......... does she like camping? I could bring along my mom (that is, if I can go and if I can talk her into going). Enjoy!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

We're going to the Frankenmuth Jellystone Oct 8-9 while she's here.


----------



## HappyKamper (Feb 17, 2004)

Just FYI to everyoneâ€¦.when I was going up to Higgins lake 2 weeks ago they had construction between exits 191 and 204, my friend got caught in it and it took him an hour to get through it, I got off at exit 190/standish and took old m76 up to west branch. and bypass the construction. it was a straight shot no problems. Speed limit was 55.

From MDOT:








IN EFFECT TODAY! I-75 from Lincoln Road to Arenac/Ogemaw County Line
Mon 7/25/05, 12 AM to Tue 11/15/05, 12 AM
Single Lane Closure between exit or mile marker 191 and 204
Details: The road portion will include 2 lanes shifted for the south 5 miles of the job. The culvert replacements will be maintained using single lane closures. 
Restrictions: 10' width 
Arenac County
Expires in 49 days Last updated: 9/07/05 8:48 AM

Just letting everyone know its their... and how to bypass it.. if you need direction get off at the exit 190 and go to the beef jerky outlet/ fill up with gas because it cheaper there, keep going down the street turn right and the first street, go down for about 3 miles to the shell gas station then go left on m76 to west branch another 7 miles. Follow the signs to 75 again. Hope this helps everyone.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action








ARE WE READY!!!for the 1st Mich Fall Rally!
I have to go grocery shopping.








Thanks for the update on road construction...what do they say about Rome not being built in a day








We will be leaving fairly early friday.Bill hates traffic.We might get site 14







.
I am so happy to get out of town and Rally with Michigan Outbackers. Maybe get some canoeing in too


























































Jan
Will be missing all the Outbackers that couldn't make this trip. We can start planning for a Spring Rally and get our reservations in early.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm afraid I won't be able to make it. Though I could surely use the recreation, my dear friend is hanging on and I don't want to leave her. Have a great time and know that I'm with y'all in spirit and look forward to meeting you all at the Spring Rally!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll be thinking of you! RALLY! RALLY! RALLY! Sniffle. Sniffle. Sniffle.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

We wish we could make it!!!! My best man from my wedding( and best hunting buddy) will be celebrating his 60th birthday this weekend......

To all of you fellow Michiganders..HAVE A BLAST !!!!

Let's plan for a spring rally , I know just the place


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The Michigan Fall Rally was Wonderful sunny 
Thanks Rob, Colleen and their family and Bud and Mary and their family for making it a relaxing and fun time. Bill and I got to Hartwick Pines Friday afternoon. We had a nice drive up with help from Happy Kampers detour directions. We love the long way..side trips on the old highways.

We got site 14, set up camp then got the wood and the beer and waited.







We knew Z-Family (Rob and Colleen) and HappyKampers (Bud and Mary) had to come late.







We finlly went to bed at 9pm..







7am Sat morning we looked out our window and saw two Outbacks sparkling the morning sunlite! YaHoo they made it!

We had wonderful weather all weekend. We chatted away that morning about lots of Outback stuff; kids, pets and Outback mods.







We wished more of our Michigan Outbackers could come to Hartwick Pines. Next year! There is so much a famliy can do up there. The weather was awesome. Bill and I did go canoeing... we rated that trip on the AuSable a 10







I hope Bill post a few pictures of our canoe trip and Michigan Fall Rally Group Photo.









It's alot of fun to sit by the fire, and Bud had a good one! Have a few beers :devil2:I was total under control







DH said so







and eat s'mores and Colleens homemade Brownies.




























We all agreed we want to do a Michigan Spring Rally.

We also talked about doing a Pinery Ont. Canada trip.. So Michigan Outbackers lets start Talking and act: Making some reservations. In Michigan during prime time we need to make them 6 months in advance at places like Hartwick Pines.

Have a good week Z-Family and HappyKamper family.

Jan and Bill action


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Glad you had a great time. There was more than one occasion this weekend I thought "wonder what the outbackers are doing right now".

I'm up for a visit to this place next year. I plan on going to that area a few times. I want to scope out some sites for dispersed camping.

Also, I'll add that Silver Lake is a great option. There's Michigan's Adventure for the amusement park / water park crowd and of course the dunes.... and the state park looked incredible from the road. I'm going there at some point but you definitely want to be booking 6 months in advance (the limit).


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Hi Rob and Colleen,
We really enjoyed ourselves too. Camping there with all of you was really relaxing. Bud and Mary had the the perfect Campfire nice and hot and no smoke








Thanks for getting the pictures of our Rally on Outbackers so quickly. I don't know how to do that. Bill was down loading our canoe trip pics but I ran the battery down so low, we are in the recharge mode. Hope to have a few posted soon. We all enjoyed wearing our Outback shirts and hats too!







I wonder if the we can get another order of Outbacker.com decals for spring??







Bill and I saw you and the family heading for the woods as we were going through the Logging History buildings.
Jan


----------

